# -- Vossen staggered wheel fitment question for VW CC --



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

Hi guys. I'm asking the forums help on Vossen staggered wheel fitment for my 2010 VW CC R-Line since I have asked three different tire/wheel shops have received three different answers.  

I want to get the Vossen CV3 in 19 x 8.5 front and 19 x 10 in back. 

-One shop said it wouldn't fit 
-One shop said it would fit but gave me tire sizes that I thought were wrong and couldn't answer my question about correct offset 
_-One shop said it would work and recommended: 

19 x 8.5 with et45 in front w/ 235/35/19 tire - et30 is also available 
19 x 10 with et55 in back w/ 265/30/19 tire - et 36 is also available_ 

*Will the above work/fit for '10 CC? * 

I'm lowered on Eibach pro kit. 

Thanks in advance! 


CV3 on an A4 









CV3 staggered profile view 









here is the CV3 on a CLS


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Well, the fronts will fit no problem, but they are going to sit well inside the fender well. 

The rears, a 10" wide wheel, and a 55et will be really close on INNER clearance. And no way a 265 tire is going on there. if you are lowered you will NEED to stretch the tire assuming the inner wheel clears, which I have no idea if it will.. I am running a 9" wide et38 in the rear and it just barely pokes by like a 1mm. 

That is a REALLY staggered setup, why so drastic? Honestly i think it will looks like crap unless you get a spacer up front thats like 15-20mm to even them out, and at that point why even run staggered.. Unless you like the look of the rears basically flish/poking slightly and the fronts sitting well inside the fender.


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

njm23 said:


> Well, the fronts will fit no problem, but they are going to sit well inside the fender well.
> 
> The rears, a 10" wide wheel, and a 55et will be really close on INNER clearance. And no way a 265 tire is going on there. if you are lowered you will NEED to stretch the tire assuming the inner wheel clears, which I have no idea if it will.. I am running a 9" wide et38 in the rear and it just barely pokes by like a 1mm.
> 
> That is a REALLY staggered setup, why so drastic? Honestly i think it will looks like crap unless you get a spacer up front thats like 15-20mm to even them out, and at that point why even run staggered.. Unless you like the look of the rears basically flish/poking slightly and the fronts sitting well inside the fender.


 Thanks njm23. 

the below offsets are also available but the tire shop recommended the ones I listed above. 


19 x 8.5 with et45 in front w/ 235/35/19 tire - *et30 is also available* 
19 x 10 with et55 in back w/ 265/30/19 tire -* et 36 is also available 
*


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I emailed them a couple weeks ago on a 20 fitment and they said 20x10 with a 5mm in the rear would fit so the 19x10 should work.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

i have 20x10 rear et 43 with a 245/30/20... i would definitely recommend 245 for your rear. My offset has a slight poke so you can play around with those numbers a little


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

washanobotit said:


> i have 20x10 rear et 43 with a 245/30/20... i would definitely recommend 245 for your rear. My offset has a slight poke so you can play around with those numbers a little


 
Do you have any pics posted? 

Thanks! 

TM


----------



## Grigor (Oct 6, 2011)

From other CC's Ive seen i think you'll be fine with either setup. You might have minor rubbing issues but just in case roll your fenders and if you want to make sure it doesn't rub you also can pull the rear fenders just a little bit.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Front run 19x8.5 +30 with 235/35
Rear run 19x10 +55 with 240/35 or 40.

Gorgeous set up. However you need MOARLOWZ than the springs will give you for it to look right imho.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

J_Ro said:


> Thanks njm23.
> 
> the below offsets are also available but the tire shop recommended the ones I listed above.
> 
> ...


 19x8.5et30 offset with 215/35/19 or 225/35/19 
19x10et36 with 235/35/19 or 245/35/19. you would have to adjust the camber in the rear. 

i was able to tuck 19x10 et33 with just stock camber adjust at max. fronts were 19x8.5 et25


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

J_Ro said:


> Thanks njm23.
> 
> the below offsets are also available but the tire shop recommended the ones I listed above.
> 
> ...





kimchi29 said:


> 19x8.5et30 offset with 215/35/19 or 225/35/19
> 19x10et36 with 235/35/19 or 245/35/19. you would have to adjust the camber in the rear.
> 
> i was able to tuck 19x10 et33 with just stock camber adjust at max. fronts were 19x8.5 et25


 Definate;y run et30 in the front... but why not get the et55 in the rear, and run spacers to make them a lower offset in the 40's without having to run a ton of camber to make them fit.. he isn't on air, and from what I gather isn't going to slam it.. And without doing either of those, the car will not look right with such an aggressive wheel in the rear either poking, or a ton of camber.. 

And honestly if you want to run wheels this aggressive, I would consider coilovers, springs will leave the car looking less then ideal I would imagine with a mild drop.. You are going to need to be able to dial in the height to make sure everything fits proper when you aren't running a simple set of wheels..


----------



## ModBargains.com (Jan 26, 2012)

Here some pictures with 19x8.5 19x10 set up on the CC, feel free to give me a call if you have any questions regarding fitment on the Passat CC! :laugh:


----------

